# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 344 : la rage d'Adam

## Izual

Lire la news sur le site





> Bonjour et bienvenue dans Prothèse Mag’, magazine  interdit depuis notre radiation de l’ordre des médecins mais qui  continue de paraitre sous les abords d’innocents magazines de presse  spécialisée. Sachez d’ailleurs qu’après « Canard PC », le prochain  numéro sera camouflé en « Terroir Magazine », un titre bien entendu  toujours fictif.
> 
> 
>  En couverture, le test des implants présents dans le jeu vidéo *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*,  après lequel ackboo est vraiment devenu un autre homme, ou plutôt, un  autre surhomme — d’ailleurs, il nous fait un peu peur avec son bulbe  rachidien en fibre de titane. D’autres jeux vidéo nous ont permis  d’essayer nos nouveaux implants : nous avons mis à l’épreuve notre  cerveau bionique anti-crédulité sur *No Man’s Sky* et *Starbound*  (enfin sorti d’accès anticipé après trois ans de promesses), de  super-récepteurs à choix ont été mis en œuvre pour le premier épisode de  *Batman : The Telltale Series* et netsabes, doté de jambes en alliage de granit, a passé l’été à gambader dans les mondes d’*Abzû* et de *Grow Up*.
> 
> 
>  Pendant ce temps, à Cologne, une équipe de choc de nos meilleurs chirurgiens *se rendait à la Gamescom*  pour vérifier l’étanchéité d’un estomac en plomb censé préserver  l’organisme du régime bière bon marché-saucisse grasse qui sévit en  Allemagne. Rentrée de l’un des plus grands salon de jeux vidéo au monde,  l’équipe n’a pu que constater l’inefficacité de son système digestif  renforcé… et nous parler de la quarantaine de jeux qu’elle avait vue  pour passer le temps : du médiéval avec *Mount & Blade II : Bannerlord*, *Kingdom Come : Deliverance* et *For Honor*, de la stratégie avec *Dawn of War III*, *Northgard* et *Civ’ VI*, mais aussi du jeu de rôle bien velu avec les dernières infos avant la sortie imminente des premières versions de *Divinity: Original Sin 2* et *Tyranny*. On notera aussi des jeux avec moins de dialogue et plus de marave, n’est-ce pas *Dishonored 2*, *Shadow Warrior 2*, *Sniper Ghost Warrior* *3, Call of Duty : Guerre du futur de l’infini et au-delà* et *Battlefield 1*, des trucs marins avec *Sea of Thieves* ou *War Thunder* qui se met aux bateaux, mais aussi, en vrac parce que ça commence à bien faire, le jeu des cartes *Gwent*, du* Forza*, *Prey*, *Steep*, et un *Vampyr* qui rend les globules rouges très appétissants. Il y a aussi des jeux mignons (*Hob*, *Rusty Lake*) et des jeux d’un goût douteux (*Space Hulk: Deathwing*,* South Park 2*), mais tout ça nous éloigne des prothèses, alors vous n’avez qu’à regarder la liste ci-après.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

South Park 2 doit être über bien, il est cité deux fois  ::lol::

----------


## Croaker

Mon dieu, de l'allemand en couverture de CPC, ca va sûrement plaire à vectra.

----------


## Izual

> South Park 2 doit être über bien, il est cité deux fois


 :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 


 :haha: 

Dure la reprise?  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Pas encore décuvé des vacances a Ibiza suite au kickstarter?

----------


## Kaelis

Super  ::lol:: 

Le numéro d'été j'ai fini par le connaître par cœur sur le trône, enfin du papier neuf.

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, me restait plus que les pages de couverture, et elles sont plus rigide, c'est pas terrible terrible pour la peau

----------


## Pifou

Oh les gars, c'est quoi ce brin ?

La news ne confirme pas le jour prévu de livraison en kiosque.
Et ya rien sur Obduction.

'tain, on peut plus faire confiance aux djeun's.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

D'après Kalash sur Twitter, le test d'Obduction sera probablement pour le prochain numéro (elle a posté un message concernant son test du jeu ce week-end je crois).

----------


## Pifou

Si c'est t'y pas malheureux, avoir un beau site, et lancer les infos sur touiteure.  ::|: 

snif  ::'(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bah c'est pas vraiment les infos hein... Attends, je te retrouve ça.
Il est possible que ma santé mentale ne sorte pas renforcée de ce test d'Obduction— Kalash, Maria-Cécile (@kamacess) 27 août 2016

----------


## Netsabes

> La news ne confirme pas le jour prévu de livraison en kiosque.
> Et ya rien sur Obduction.


1er septembre pour le mag (et Obduction sera dans celui du 15 septembre).

----------


## Nono

> Si c'est t'y pas malheureux, avoir un beau site, et lancer les infos sur touiteure.


D'ailleurs ça pourrait être une idée sympa pour le futur site : une colonne où défile les tweets des rédacteurs.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> D'ailleurs ça pourrait être une idée sympa pour le futur site : une colonne où défile les tweets des rédacteurs.


Tu veux dire comme là?
http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-344-rage-dadam.html

Oui, c'est pas sur la page principale du site, c'est vrai.

----------


## Croaker

Il y a que cpcredac sur ce "bandeau", pas les rédacteurs les plus actifs sur twitter (Kalash, Sébum, ackboo)

----------


## banditbandit

_La rage d'Adam_  :ouaiouai: 

_Cologne : Tout pour être au parfum !_  :^_^:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Les plus actifs, et tu cites pas Pipo ? Je pense que c'est le plus productif (... ahem) sur Twitter.

----------


## Kaelis

Si les tweets restent sur Twitter, perso ça me va. Le spam sur la page d'accueil j'suis pas très chaud  ::unsure::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il y a que cpcredac sur ce "bandeau", pas les rédacteurs les plus actifs sur twitter (Kalash, Sébum, ackboo)


Ah, désolé, j'y capte rien en twitter j'ai juste vu que cette colonne apparaissait sur les articles  :^_^:

----------


## Croaker

> Les plus actifs, et tu cites pas Pipo ? Je pense que c'est le plus productif (... ahem) sur Twitter.


Je croyais que c'était Ivan le plus "productif"  ::): 
(mais le chef est il un "rédacteur" ?)

----------


## Achab

je vois pas de test du  Nosulus Rift qui doit sortir avec South park ::huh:: 
https://youtu.be/QGVZE_IeI2I

Ok ça sent le hoax!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je croyais que c'était Ivan le plus "productif" 
> (mais le chef est il un "rédacteur" ?)


Houlala, Pipo sort beaucoup de choses sur Twitter. Netsabes aussi d'ailleurs (mais lui ça ressemble quand même à des trucs professionnels  ::ninja::  , il a retweeté tout un tas de trucs concernant la dernière Ludum Dare par exemple)

----------


## Jul Marston

> 1er septembre pour le mag (et Obduction sera dans celui du 15 septembre).


merci (ça m'évitera un aller-retour déceptif au kiosque ce soir ::):  )

----------


## Guy Moquette

> je vois pas de test du  Nosulus Rift qui doit sortir avec South park
> https://youtu.be/QGVZE_IeI2I
> 
> Ok ça sent le hoax!


Il existe et on l'a essayé. Plus précisément, on a payé de notre personne pour en parler dans ce numéro.

----------


## Zerger

Donc bientot, tous les jeux de merde sentiront mauvais ?  ::(:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Donc bientot, tous les jeux de merde sentiront mauvais ?


Leisure Suit Larry 7 a déjà intégré des odeurs au jeu, il y a 20ans.
Mais avec des pastilles à gratter, ce qui limite pas mal la rejouabilité.




> The game also shipped with a "CyberSniff 2000", a sheet of numbered scratch-and-sniff paper, corresponding to a number displayed on the screen at a certain location, so that the player could get a scent of what the area the player was in smelled like.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leisur...Love_for_Sail!

----------


## Zerger

Fallait gratter du sperme séché sur une feuille?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jul Marston

Le coup des pastilles... Ça me rappelle Canal lors de la diffusion d'un John Waters il y a bien deux décennies de ça...

À quand la pastille de une de CPC en odorama ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Si ma mémoire ne part pas trop en sucette, j'ai un vague souvenir d'un Journal de Tintin (ou Spirou ? Les deux se tiraient la bourre, à cette époque) en odorama avec des pastilles à gratter également. Ouais, c'est un truc de vieux, merci de ne pas le souligner avec insistance. Je me souviens notamment d'un personnage qui venait de bouffer de l'ail, ça avait traumatisé mes narines pour une bonne décennie. 




> À quand la pastille de une de CPC en odorama ?


Tu crois pas si bien dire : on a déjà évoqué entre nous l'intégration de pastilles à gratter de ce genre dans un numéro spécial. Je crois que qu'une entame de début de commencement de renseignements sur le prix que ça coûtait avait permis de reléguer cette superbe idée dans le carton "à ressortir le jour où on sera racheté par Bolloré".

----------


## Pifou

> Si ma mémoire ne part pas trop en sucette, j'ai un vague souvenir d'un Journal de Tintin (ou Spirou ? Les deux se tiraient la bourre, à cette époque) en odorama avec des pastilles à gratter également. Ouais, c'est un truc de vieux, merci de ne pas le souligner avec insistance. Je me souviens notamment d'un personnage qui venait de bouffer de l'ail, ça avait traumatisé mes narines pour une bonne décennie.


Je n'ai rien à voir avec ça, mais mon journal fétiche de quand j'étais petit, càd le Journal de Mickey, avait proposé 2/3 fois un truc en odorama avec pastille à gratter. Le souvenir que j'en ai, c'est qu'il y avait une vague odeur de fromage/pieds. Top !  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 1er septembre pour le mag (et Obduction sera dans celui du 15 septembre).


Merci pour la précision.

----------


## vectra

> Mon dieu, de l'allemand en couverture de CPC, ca va sûrement plaire à vectra.


Il faut savoir parler la langue de l'occ ennemi pour mieux déjouer ses complots  ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> D'ailleurs ça pourrait être une idée sympa pour le futur site : une colonne où défile les tweets des rédacteurs.


Sur le forum ça serait cool, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la faisabilité technique.

----------


## Garion

> Je n'ai rien à voir avec ça, mais mon journal fétiche de quand j'étais petit, càd le Journal de Mickey, avait proposé 2/3 fois un truc en odorama avec pastille à gratter. Le souvenir que j'en ai, c'est qu'il y avait une vague odeur de fromage/pieds. Top ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci pour la précision.


Oh oui, je me souviens. Dans le Journal de Mickey. Une histoire de voleur, style fantasy des bas-fonds. Me rappelle surtout d'une odeur d'ail tenace sous les ongles après grattage...

----------


## Jul Marston

Comme quoi... : "_En approchant le nez de ce petit coin de page, vous pourrez constater que nous l'avons fait parfumer odeur papier_"

----------


## Jeremy23

La note de Batman : The Telltale Series m'a bien refroidi, moi qui pensais le prendre...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sur le forum ça serait cool, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la faisabilité technique.


C'est ce que j'avais proposé aussi, n'allant presque jamais sur twitter. Pas _tous_ les tweets hein, dans le lot certains ne concernent pas vraiment CPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Introuvable en magasin  :tired: 
Hé ho les vacances sont finies là  :tired:

----------


## Catel

> Captain Ta Race





> ami





> Captain Ta Race





> ami


 :tired: 
 :tired:

----------


## Zohan

Pas moyen de vous trouver à Orly, qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire dans l'avion hein?  :Emo:

----------


## stephenrogue

Je savait que ce magazine était un scandale,j'en ai la preuve.dites donc les gars,vous vérifiez le nombre de pages de votre journal,je passe de la page 34 a la page 51 et je perds pas mal d'articles au passage,ça y est j'ai aussi la rage ;-)

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

> Introuvable en magasin 
> Hé ho les vacances sont finies là


Introuvable dans ma boite aux lettres pour le moment également.

Comme d'habitude...  ::|:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Introuvable dans ma boite aux lettres pour le moment également.
> 
> Comme d'habitude...


Pas de bol, le mien est arrive dans la semaine (vendredi il me semble).

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Je savait que ce magazine était un scandale,j'en ai la preuve.dites donc les gars,vous vérifiez le nombre de pages de votre journal,je passe de la page 34 a la page 51 et je perds pas mal d'articles au passage,ça y est j'ai aussi la rage ;-)


Moi aussi j'ai un bug, après la page 26 je recommence à la 19 jusqu'à la page 26 puis le magazine reprend normalement à la 35 ensuite je passe de la page 50 à 59 directement jusqu'à la 66 où je retourne à la page 59 pour reprendre une numérotation normale jusqu'à la fin du magazine.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Pas de bol, le mien est arrive dans la semaine (vendredi il me semble).


Le mien est arrivé samedi matin également.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas pour balancer, mais ackboo utilise le SmartVision dans Deus Ex (oui le wallhack "legit" du jeu ).
C'est moche.  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> C'est pas pour balancer


Tu perds 90% de tes "lecteurs habituels" rien qu'avec ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu veux dire qu'il m'en reste au moins un ?
La célébrité  :Cigare:

----------


## Vroum

> C'est pas pour balancer, mais ackboo utilise le SmartVision dans Deus Ex (oui le wallhack "legit" du jeu ).
> C'est moche.


Il utilise des nano-augmentations aussi, je crois qu'il triche un peu.  ::siffle::

----------


## djibe89

Salut les lapins,
le numéro du 1er septembre est INTROUVABLE à Lille.
C'est normal ???

----------


## Catel

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de fautes et d'erreurs d'écriture dans les textes. Sonia a pris des vacances ?


La plus grave: preview de Stars in Shadow.




> Mais qui tente aussi clairement de bien faire les choses avec des races très différentes les unes des autres et d'apporter sa petite patte [...] et en intégrant un paquet de races très différentes, tant psychologiquement que biologiquement

----------


## cyrius2k

Putain je viens encore de me faire avoir. A chaque fois je me dis que c'est le dernier magazine que j’achète et a chaque fois je le prends  :;):  Trop fort chez CPC

----------


## Kaelis

Moi j'en suis arrivé au point où le kiosquier sait ce que je viens chercher toutes les deux semaines, alors que je lui achète également bien quatre autres magazines régulièrement.

Mais le jour du CPC, ça se sait  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il utilise des nano-augmentations aussi, je crois qu'il triche un peu.


Y'a la bonne nano-augmentation, et y'a la mauvaise nano-augmentation  :tired:

----------


## yogalak

Bonjour à tous,

Alors qu'on est le 8, il y a encore l'ancien numéro de CPC sur Alès (30 - Gard), et bien sur le nouveau n'est pas encore dispo...

Normal ?

----------

